

Search all 130 GiB of source code within Debian - joeyh
http://codesearch.debian.net

======
adulau
Interesting. It could be a good starting point to relaunch the now defunct
Google code search. It seems to be based on the
<https://code.google.com/p/codesearch/> library.

Until now, we cannot look at the source, it will be released in January.

<http://codesearch.debian.net/faq>

"While DCS is an open-source project, I cannot share the source code until
January 2013 (when I hand in my thesis) because otherwise there might be
attribution problems — that is, when you make contributions, is it really
clear what’s my work and what’s not."

